# south florida wanted Feb. 14-Feb. 21



## jerrybev (Jan 4, 2015)

anything in south florida 2/14-2/21.  Studio or 1 BR will be fine for me, my wife, and baby.
thankyou
jerry


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 22, 2015)

Sent another PM for a different resort. Please call if interested. Thanks!!


----------

